# Anyone interested?



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

We still can't decide if we want to keep our little foster or not. 

She is a great little girl, gets along great with kids, dogs, cats (not chickens). she is micro-chipped, house trained, crate trained, spayed, getting very good at leash walking and basic commands. she is not a bad chewer & is very respectful of people with food (doesn't beg) she is very loving & loves to cuddle, but also plays very well with larger dogs. She and Layla love each other & have never had an issue. 

Hubby & I are both OK with keeping her but would also be fine with letting her go to a good home-she is a sweet heart, I just couldn't leave her at that horrible shelter. She is full grown (about a year old) and weighs 23 pounds. Probably a mix from a few generations back, but more than likely has some spaniel in her. 

the only thing holding me back from keeping her (which we will do if an appropriate home doesn't come up) is that we only have space for 2 & I would love to get a second Golden to show.

The only requirements with her adoption are a fenced yard & a $150 adoption fee. She is such a doll!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds like she would be a great dog to successfully re-home. Thats part of the good is giving up the good ones to good homes to be able to help/save another. I would suggest you obtain a puppy or in your case adoption questionnnaire. I have a pretty good one I could PM to you if you like. Good luck.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

she looks like a doll! I noticed your kennel in the one photo...holy cow matts batman!!!! I woudn't want to be movin those!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

arcane said:


> she looks like a doll! I noticed your kennel in the one photo...holy cow matts batman!!!! I woudn't want to be movin those!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


those were at the shelter when we let Josie & Layla meet, we have similar ones in our horse (llama!) trailer & they are ridiculously heavy!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Your little foster girl is so cute!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a cute face. But I liked the kennel too but I wouldn;t want to move thsoe mats. But then I am opposed to all work.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

That is one ugly dog! no way lol

:doh:


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

She is very, very cute. She looks to me like she is part Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. We have a cute little one that loves our Golden! The coloring and the tail remind me of a CKCS. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Princess Bella said:


> That is one ugly dog! no way lol
> 
> :doh:


You don't mean that do you? 

She looks adorable to me! I'm at my limit for dogs, but I'm sure with that list of great attributes, you'll find her a good home if you decide to rehome her. Oh, and tell her I don't like chickens either.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It really sounds like you'd be happy to find her a good home. Sometimes you love your foster dog but don't have to keep them, and sometimes you love your foster dog and simply can't let them go. I think you are in the first category and will find her a really perfect match for her new home.

She is a doll, thank you for fostering her!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I hope you find her the perfect home! I have never fostered a dog, and from that standpoint I can't comprehend how you guys ever give these dogs up! I'd wind up with 40 dogs, I swear it! I think it takes an incredibly special person to do what all you foster families do, and would like to thank you for doing it! Please keep us updated on where this cutie ends up!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Princess Bella said:


> That is one ugly dog! no way lol
> 
> :doh:



Oh my god :no:


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

She is adorable and I would have her in a heartbeat if I could. 

How do you really feel about her. You list all the things that make her a great dog but in your heart is she YOURS? In a few years would you regret having her cause you could have got another Golden instead?

If so then maybe a new home would be good for her. Whatever you decide well done for giving Josie a chance!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

It is hard for me to develop a tight bond with most animals. I grew up on a farm where all animals were moved in and out so quickly I learned it was easier if they were treated like livestock & that was that. Once an animal quit making the family money (hens stopped laying, cats stopped hunting, cows stopped milk production, llamas grew older & fiber decreased in value, etc.) they were gone. I have very close bonds with a few of my llamas, they are my rescues that I live for. Layla is my girl, she is a special one to me.

Josie pulled at my heart when I saw her at the shelter, she was so sweet-she deserved better. Layla adores her, but to me she is just a dog. I feel bad when Layla goes to classes/shows & Josie has to stay home in her crate. She has a wonderful home here, we treat her no differently that we do Layla (other than no classes/shows) 

But I think there is a home out there that she is meant to be in...


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Josie is adorable. I agree with Jersey's Mom it takes a special person to be able to foster dogs I know I couldn't do it, they would never leave and I would have about 100 dogs running here and no Hubby. Thanks to all of you who do foster, you guys are a blessing. I am sure whatever you decide on Josie will be for the best.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> It is hard for me to develop a tight bond with most animals. I grew up on a farm where all animals were moved in and out so quickly I learned it was easier if they were treated like livestock & that was that. Once an animal quit making the family money (hens stopped laying, cats stopped hunting, cows stopped milk production, llamas grew older & fiber decreased in value, etc.) they were gone. I have very close bonds with a few of my llamas, they are my rescues that I live for. Layla is my girl, she is a special one to me.
> 
> Josie pulled at my heart when I saw her at the shelter, she was so sweet-she deserved better. Layla adores her, but to me she is just a dog. I feel bad when Layla goes to classes/shows & Josie has to stay home in her crate. She has a wonderful home here, we treat her no differently that we do Layla (other than no classes/shows)
> 
> But I think there is a home out there that she is meant to be in...


That makes sense. I wish you the best of luck finding her a great home.


----------

